# Ruffled Skirt



## tyratim (Oct 17, 2011)

Here are a couple of pictures of my newest project. A ruffled skirt for my grand daughter.


----------



## Maggie-pie (May 18, 2011)

Awww how cute is that!!! That really is a lovely wee skirt


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

She's gonna love it.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What an adorable little skirt! It's nice to see the lace yarn being used for something other than acarves.


----------



## knit whitt (Jul 5, 2012)

So sweet! Is there a pattern for this?


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

that is too cute!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks like the Can Can's we used to wear in the 60's.. So very cute.....


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

That is one gorgeous Ruffled Skirt!!! You did an amazing job creating it!!!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful skirt. I love the yarn xx


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

adorable!


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Precious....well done.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

That is so cute. How do you get the ruffle yarn attached to the "yoke" of the skirt, and how do you get it into rows. I could make one of those for my granddaughter, which would ease tensions because I don't knit for my close-by (as in my house) grandchildren.


----------



## MooseTracks (Jun 27, 2011)

So adorable. I've seen other shirts done like this. They seem to be a big hit with the little girls right now. Quite the style.
These would make a cute back to school outfit.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh, is that wonderful. Where did you get the pattern?

Robin in MA


----------



## belindae (Jul 9, 2012)

would love to have the pattern..please post..thanks, so cute


----------



## belindae (Jul 9, 2012)

would love to have the pattern..please post..thanks, so cute


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Lovely!!! Would love to make them for my granddaughters.... 3wks, 4 & 10 yrs old!!! Happy knitting!!!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

These are so cute, but like Dreamweaver, I remember the can-can petticoats made from netting that we wore under or skirts to make them full--and the fuller the better.
My GD would love this. But, I don't like working with that stuff, so she is going to have to find another way to get one. Also, have you seen the shawl that someone posted a week or so ago? I love that shawl and would love to have one, but, again, if I won't do a skirt for my GD, why should I do a shawl for myself. Besides, I would probably never wear it.
The skirt is sure a beauty though.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

So pretty!


----------



## Terry Tice (Feb 12, 2012)

Absolutely delightful!


----------



## forfran2 (Aug 3, 2011)

So pretty and adorable.


----------



## jomac (Apr 1, 2012)

Would really like the pattern-my great-granddaughter will go crazy over it, she loves ruffles!


----------



## ATLflightattendant (Feb 11, 2011)

Simply adorable! Now she needs a matching petite hairbow!


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

Makes me wish I had a granddaughter.


----------



## callielw (Jan 28, 2012)

I love it! I'd like to have the pattern too. I have 3 granddaughters and they'd love it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Cute!

Sue


----------



## tyratim (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you all for the inspiring feedback. This was my first attempt at knitting other than basic scarves. I got the pattern FREE with the purchase of the yarn used to create it from http://www.beadadyxyarn.com/ It is pretty basic, I guess, if I was able to figure it out. I completed it in about 10 hours of knitting time. I am sure I will get faster if I make more. Now I need to figure out a price to charge for those who want me to make one. Any suggestions???


----------



## tyratim (Oct 17, 2011)

ATLflightattendant said:


> Simply adorable! Now she needs a matching petite hairbow!


Good idea! Thanks


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Pretty. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## neetuhora (May 19, 2012)

It's a beautiful skirt,wud luv to knit it for my 3yr old grand daughter.can I have the pattern please


----------



## Becky hubbard (Oct 24, 2011)

Great job! I would love the pattern too.


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

I wrote to the person who posted this picture and she wrote this about getting the pattern. It doesn't say anything at the website about giving you the free pattern so I have written to them.

She wrote: "I got the pattern FREE with the purchase of the yarn from http://www.beadadyxyarn.com/"

Robin in MA


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

very cute-love it!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Really adorable! Love the color choice as well.


----------



## jfrancorn (Jun 11, 2011)

How many skeins are required for this skirt? The website only shows the yarn. Thanks


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Really love this skirt. Also would like tobe directed towards a pattern


----------



## Terry Tice (Feb 12, 2012)

When I went to the site, there was a banner across the top of the page that said the pattern was free with purchase.


----------



## belindae (Jul 9, 2012)

I RECENTLY SAW A SHAWL MADE FROM THE RUFFLE YARN, NOW I CAN'T FIND IT...DOES ANYONE KNOW WHO MADE IT OR HOW I CAN GET THE PATTERN


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I love it and so would my 5 year old granddaughter. Please where did you get the pattern?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

You can find the shawl pattern on Ravelry if you do a search for "ruffle yarn" under patterns. There are several.... a purse, pillow and a skirt similar to this one. I only look at the FREE ones, so there MAY be more that I haven't seen.

Skirt is ADORABLE. Any little gal would love one.


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

I would like to know how many skeins are needed to make a skirt also. They are so cute. I have 2 great granddaughters who would be so cute in that skirt. Thanks .


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

butterweed said:


> I wrote to the person who posted this picture and she wrote this about getting the pattern. It doesn't say anything at the website about giving you the free pattern so I have written to them.
> 
> She wrote: "I got the pattern FREE with the purchase of the yarn from http://www.beadadyxyarn.com/"
> 
> Robin in MA


I wrote them too about the free pattern with the purchase of the yarn. I couldn't find where to get the pattern or how much yarn you needed for the pattern. I am waiting for an answer. Please if you get and answer post it.
Thanks
Judy


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Now that's cute!!


----------



## tyratim (Oct 17, 2011)

butterweed said:


> I wrote to the person who posted this picture and she wrote this about getting the pattern. It doesn't say anything at the website about giving you the free pattern so I have written to them.
> 
> She wrote: "I got the pattern FREE with the purchase of the yarn from http://www.beadadyxyarn.com/"
> 
> Robin in MA


Sorry for any confusion. It took less than 1 skein of Salsa and less than 1 skein of Caron Simply Soft.


----------



## tyratim (Oct 17, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> butterweed said:
> 
> 
> > I wrote to the person who posted this picture and she wrote this about getting the pattern. It doesn't say anything at the website about giving you the free pattern so I have written to them.
> ...


They automatically send out the pattern to anyone who purchase the yarn to make it. They send it through email.


----------



## tyratim (Oct 17, 2011)

fstknitter said:


> Really love this skirt. Also would like tobe directed towards a pattern


Here it is... http://www.beadadyxyarn.com/


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

tyratim said:


> fstknitter said:
> 
> 
> > Really love this skirt. Also would like tobe directed towards a pattern
> ...


I set up an account but having trouble ordering. Anyone elso with that problem/ I have contacted them with an email so hope they answer. I really want to make that skirt.


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

that is so pretty


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

These seem to be VERY popular right now. What little girl doesn't love a "twirly skirt." 

Yours is done with a wonderful yarn in a beautiful color. I"m sure it's going to be a big hit with a sweet little lady in your life.
VERY nice work!!!


----------



## Carol Maloy (Jun 20, 2012)

This id soooo cute. My little granddaughter would love it.

Carol


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Very nice...I just made one for my great niece I found a pattern in the Creative Knitting Mag.March 2012.That one is for 12month,18 month,&2 toddler.The one you made looks bigger,if so could you pass along the pattern? Thanks


----------



## WaTUsi74 (Feb 16, 2012)

That is adorable!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

That's adorable!


----------



## Savta5 (Mar 6, 2011)

Very cute. Looking forward to attempting this.


----------



## Aussie Granma (Jul 23, 2012)

I can see my 2 GD in one of these. Beautiful girly skirt, very sweet. I also would love pattern thanks


----------



## Banyonhilda (Sep 22, 2011)

Joing the crowd who would like the pattern...so cute!


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

What a beauuuutiful skirt! Who wouldn't love it? Great Job! :thumbup:


----------



## Kitchener (Apr 24, 2012)

So darling, would love to make one for darling GD - Please post a pattern link, I'm having no luck with my search.


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

sweet!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

She'll be a little "samba girl". Cute!


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

I just order the red, white, blue yarn and hope they send me the free pattern. Viv


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

knit whitt said:


> So sweet! Is there a pattern for this?


My grandmother used to make mine...really nice skirt!


----------



## tyratim (Oct 17, 2011)

Kitchener said:


> So darling, would love to make one for darling GD - Please post a pattern link, I'm having no luck with my search.


I got the pattern FREE with the purchase of the yarn. I would love to pass on the pattern, but I do not feel it is proper since they request you purchase the yarn to get the pattern free. If you are interested, here is the link... 
http://www.beadadyxyarn.com/


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Adorable! What a great use of that ruffly yarn!

Hazel


----------



## lfitzie (Apr 4, 2011)

Would love the pattern or a way to get it.


----------



## Talulah (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi..I just ordered from the wholesale website. I wrote an email and asked how to find out how much yarn to use. They sent me a phone number...called...Flamenco uses 1 skein even if it's for a toddler 2/3! I ordered 4 skeins in different colors and they still gave me the wholesale price...very happy! will get it in a couple of days!! Maryann


----------



## Lisa Waterman (Nov 17, 2011)

How many balls of yarn did you have to use.


----------



## Talulah (Jan 22, 2011)

It's one ball of Flamenco for each skirt, even if it's for a toddler 2 or 3


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

I knitted one of those ruffled scarves to give to my adult daughter. She told me she didn't like it. Okay, I am a big girl, would rather she tell me up front instead of wondering why she never wore it. So now I have this "yarn" as I unraveled the scarf. But my grand-daughter, who is 2, loves "dresses." (which is simply, frilly skirts) She wears them all the time. Please tell me you can share the pattern. Please!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

It always amazes me when gals come up with just the right color combinations and yarns.....all wonderfully done in a cute, cute skirt like this! hugs


----------



## jomac (Apr 1, 2012)

Tyratim, went on the site and ordered 1 skein of the yarn and asked for the free skirt pattern. Once I get that I can make for the great-granddaughters. They will be thrilled. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## glazeosu29 (Apr 15, 2011)

I would love the pattern for this ruffled skirt. Thanks so much!


----------



## caroly (Aug 8, 2011)

where are you located in New Jersey?


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

jomac said:


> Tyratim, went on the site and ordered 1 skein of the yarn and asked for the free skirt pattern. Once I get that I can make for the great-granddaughters. They will be thrilled. Thanks for sharing with us.


I did the same, ordering two skeins as well. My g/d's are 11' but they so love their ruffled scarves. I think it will be easy to knit the Skirt by using their waist measurements x gauge and then do several rows of ruffles.

If I need to I can add an underskirt of knit fabric. Will be fun to try!


----------



## tea4two (Oct 20, 2011)

Wish I had a little girl to knit one of these for.


----------



## MCWool (Jun 23, 2012)

She will just love it.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

A friend of mine made one of these skirts, and while I think they are adorable, I'm just thinking they would so easily get caught on things and tear. Am I not thinking correctly?


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

So cute, good idea


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

Beautiful, you did a good job. Could you please let me know the source of the pattern.


----------



## BSH (Oct 8, 2011)

Those are adorable. Did you or could you knit a Diaper cover built in the skirt?


----------



## vamitchc (Jan 2, 2012)

Really cute!


----------



## tyratim (Oct 17, 2011)

bonniebb said:


> Beautiful, you did a good job. Could you please let me know the source of the pattern.


The pattern is FREE with the purchase of the yarn from 
http://www.beadadyxyarn.com


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Adorable !!


----------



## jamie Bowman (Nov 20, 2011)

would love the pattern also for my niece in Florida. What sizes does it come in?


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh, so cute!


----------



## newquay (Apr 26, 2011)

I really like these and want to knit one for my granddaughter. She would love one with the leggings they wear these days.


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

what a wonderful use for the scarf yarn!


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

your skirt is very adorable


----------



## crafter5 (Oct 7, 2011)

What a great skirt,she going to love wearing it.


----------



## volvo527 (Mar 26, 2011)

I would also like to have the pattern. 

[email protected]

Thank you!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I really like the skirt. What a great way to use the new yarns.


----------



## jsmythers (Apr 27, 2011)

will the pattern fit a 6 year old


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

how lovely, is that some sort of bought lace trimming on it, I have never seen anything like that here
lyn


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I have to make this for my Grandniece, she loves ruffles!

Anita


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I ordered the yarn from the web site. I think that I saw on this thread that they email the pattern. Is that right? I haven't gotten an email yet, but a notice that the yarn has been sent. Has anyone else experienced this? or do they send the pattern a few days after they send the yarn? If it works up nice(if they send the pattern I am open to buying more lace yarn from them.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

This isn't as cute as yours for sure. But I happened across this one...

http://www.michaels.com/knit-ruffled-skirt/29569,default,pd.html

and this

http://bfranklincrafts.blogspot.com/2012/03/how-to-knit-starbella-ruffle-skirt_29.html

I think I will order 1 ball from your website and wait (impatiently) for the free pattern.

Anita


----------



## Pamela F (Mar 22, 2012)

Lovely and so soft too


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

That is darling!


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I looked on the web site and did not find the color that you used. Did you get that color from this site? and what size can I make this in.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

does anyone know if u can get this type of yarn in the UK I have looked on the website posted but they only ship to canada and usa
thanks


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I ordered the yarn from the web site that was listed, however I did not get the pattern with the yarn. I have emailed them for the pattern. I have been checking my emails and really hope to see it soon. Depending on how it works up and looks I would order more yarn for a couple of nieces.


----------



## LauraDP (Jul 22, 2011)

How cute! Your granddaughter is going to look beautiful in it!


----------



## Lee Anne (May 3, 2011)

Very sweet!!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Got the pattern today in an email. I am ready to start.


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

I have this free pattern if anyone wants it. Robin in MA


----------



## Becky hubbard (Oct 24, 2011)

Yes I would like the pattern
[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## jamie Bowman (Nov 20, 2011)

I would also like the pattern. [email protected]
Thanks, Jamie


----------



## Lutie2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes, please post which pattern you used


----------



## Aussie Granma (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes please


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Just lovely. I am making one for each of my younger granddaughters. Such girly girl skirts are so much fun to make.


----------



## LLUIS (Jan 26, 2011)

Good morning,
Can you please share with me the free pattern for the Rufle skirt
Thank you,
Lou


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Very chic, great use of ruffle yarn


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

Yes I would like the pattern are you going to post it or do you want to e-mail it to the peopel that want it? If that is the case i will PM you my e-mail. Thanks


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

Please and thank you, Iwould love the pattern.

[email protected]


----------



## carolee petrey (Apr 20, 2011)

HI, I WOULD LOVE TO HAVE THIS SKIRT PATTERN FOR MY GRANDAUGHTER.
THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!

[email protected]


----------



## kernowknitting (Aug 2, 2012)

that is so cute i love it


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

If anyone has the crochet version of the ruffle skirt I would love a copy. Please PM me. Thank you. Robin in MA


----------



## MargoN (Feb 5, 2012)

I would like a copy if available

[email protected]


----------



## volvo527 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hello Robin. I just saw your post and would like to have the pattern. My PM is [email protected] Thank you much. Myrna in MI.


----------



## golfbaba (May 27, 2012)

beautiful............would love the pattern Please


----------



## Sunshine908 (Jun 5, 2011)

butterweed said:


> I have this free pattern if anyone wants it. Robin in MA


Hi Robin Thank you for offering the pattern, my email is
[email protected]

smiles, 
Anita


----------



## Sunshine908 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Robin, There is a video for a Crochet ruffle skirt on You Tube.

just type in ruffle skirt. Happy Thanksgiving.

Anita


----------



## Sunshine908 (Jun 5, 2011)

Your skirt is adorable and well done. I went on the web sight you posted and couldn't find the color you made your skirt from. Could you please post the color.

Thank You and Happy Thanksgiving.
formally from NJ, Maplewood
smiles, 
Anita


----------



## golfbaba (May 27, 2012)

Hi

My email address is [email protected]

I would greatly appreciate the ruffle skirt pattern

Sally


----------

